# Goldfisher2 requests for information.



## catfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Guys:

We all need to back off and take a deep breath on this issue with Goldwriter2. I would like to recommend that we allow Aflac to be our spokesperson on this issue and we get back to our normal business of gold recovery and refining. 

In the past several days the quality of dialogue on the forum has diminished due this yah-yawing back and forth about issues and concerns about what should be published and not. 

Members, please remember that this is a semi-public forum and it is up to each of us members to regulate the professional level of input and output of all information published on the forum. 

I have spoken with one of my attorney friends and he sez that this forum is public information since anyone can join or even review the material and contents of the forum. The only advice he gave me was that we need to post a disclaimer for any one who may visit or enter the forum, to possibly relieve the members of liabilities from some one taking and misusing the information posted on the forum by its members. I would like to ask Noxx that he consider installing a disclaimer on the forum that each visitor, new member and anyone else (to signed off by) who may review and/or retrieve any of the information posted in good faith by the members of the forum.

I also think we need to let Aflac handle all correspondence and communications with this individual (Goldfisher2) in the future and he is to keep us informed via PM on all issues and any possible release of information ( Posts) of the members and their information.

Goldfisher2, I also recommend that you refrain from any farther correspondence with the other members too. If you are the professional journalist that you claim to be, you should be well aware that to be confrontational with the very members that you seek information from, is counter productive and not to mention unprofessional.

Catfish


----------



## toadiesop (Jun 21, 2007)

Well said Catfish.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 21, 2007)

I agree with Catfish, Aflac would be our best spokesman. I haven't commented, because I want to see how things work out on there own, but
one question about Goldwriter2, If he is who he says, why does he ask for peoples #'s to get back to them? If he is a professional he should give out his # and where he can be contacted.You don't know if he is who he is saying his way, sounds kind of sneaky to me. He doesn't even sign his name. Jim


----------



## Paige (Jul 3, 2007)

I would suggest that you all take note of who has not commented at all.

Perhaps, learn from his silence.

And honor his anonynimnity.

Paige


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 3, 2007)

How i missed this thread i will never know. Oh and the plot thickens, gw :?: 
Thanks for the words of praise guys. I never thought my handicap of talking to much would actually come in handy.

You are correct. business as usual. Wait till everyone checks out my latest idea. Remember I'm good at systems and things, not so much on the in dept in and outs of the chemistry though. But my god what i have learned on this board in the last two months. :wink:

So what have i come up with ? Well i don't think it is what you can refining. I would call it more along the lines of material separation.
It's all about segregation of material for refining. See the less you start with the less work has to be done to reach the end result. This makes it cheaper and easier for you to refine the materials. This is one of the most important steps in any recycling process. don't want any impurities that cost to remove or that will inhibit the processing of the grade material.
With material sources getting scarcer and scarcer, not to mention the way the market technology has improved so that they now can use less and less precious metals in applications that use to require massive quantities of high dollar metals in production applications. 

They need to run massive quantities of recyclable materials and reclaim the highest possible amount of metal content I.E. gold, silver, platinum, copper, etc. When plated materials and other type materials they are not easily segregated come into play this leads to higher processing cost. 

Segregation is always the key. Need something to work ? I'm working on that. It's been tried in a lab. I think they just used the wrong approach. Plus I have Incorporated some refining into it somewhere. Where I'm not quite sure yet. lol

Can't give you a lead on that just yet. Let me do some more work. I think i will actually build a model of this myself. Only way to see if it works. 8) 
This should be real interesting. Oh, and it's so safe and simple. I just need to make it work first. 8) 


Poll Question ( what do you think )

A > Go aflac , go.

B > This man needs help.

C > My monies on the duck. :arrow: http://youtube.com/watch?v=gtBirwSpLJY&mode=related&search=

D > May i interview you for radio and t.v. lol  :shock: 

Ralph


----------

